# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Using Soolantra Cream at Night for Clear, Beautiful Skin

## alicewillson555

If youve been using Soolantra Cream to treat your rosacea, theres an important question you should ask yourself every time you apply the cream: Should I be using it at night or in the morning? Since rosacea can cause intense irritation to the skin and especially your face, many doctors recommend that you start your daily routine by washing your face with warm water and patting it dry before applying the cream.

 What is Retinol? 
Retinol is a form of vitamin A. Retinol is in many skin care products because it helps with wrinkles and fine lines. We have studied the active ingredient in our Ivera 1 cream, Ivermectin, to see if it could also help with these skin problems. We found that Ivermectin can help reduce wrinkles and help to fight acne.
Retinoids are naturally occurring compounds that are converted into retinoic acid after absorption by the body. They act as signaling molecules within cells with receptors to regulate gene transcription and proliferation.

 How Does Retinol Work? 
Retinol is a form of vitamin A that is considered to be one of the most effective ingredients in skin care products. Retinol stimulates the growth of healthy skin cells and helps to unclog pores. It also reduces wrinkles and age spots, improves collagen production, and evens out skin tone by promoting even cell turnover. Retinol also has antioxidant properties which can help protect the skin against free radicals that cause premature aging and sun damage.

 Is it Safe to Use Retinol at Night? 
Ivera 1 cream is a topical treatment that is effective for the following skin conditions: acne; blackheads; fine lines and wrinkles; hyperpigmentation; rosacea. It is designed to be applied on the face. Ivera 1 cream can only be used on the face, not around the eyes or mouth. Ivermectin Cream can be used under makeup and in some cases over it.
Retinol is a type of vitamin A that helps skin cells renew themselves and also speeds up the removal of dead skin cells. Retinol works by increasing the production of collagen and elastin in your skin which helps to reduce wrinkles and other signs of aging as well as breakouts because it reduces inflammation in your pores.

 My Personal Experiences with Soolantra Cream 
I had heard that one of the side effects of Soolantra is darkening skin pigmentation. I was worried about this before I started using it because I have a light complexion with some freckles on my cheeks and forehead. However, I have been using it every night and haven't noticed any change in my skin color. My skin has never looked better! It is moisturizing and doesn't irritate my sensitive skin. It's so easy to apply and dries quickly so you can get on with your evening without worrying about feeling slippery or messy.
Since starting treatment with soolantra cream, Ive been able to start wearing makeup again without worrying about breakouts or large pores.

 The Final Verdict 
Yes, you can use Soolantra cream at night to get clear skin. The active ingredient in the cream is called ivermectin which is a type of medicine that prevents scabies. This product is available as a topical cream and so it doesn't enter the bloodstream. Since it's applied to your skin, you'll only be using this medication on a small area but the results are worth it! 
The website Buyivermectin24 has all the information about this product including how to purchase the product online and what to expect when using this topical cream. If you're interested in purchasing Ivermectin Cream then visit their website and review all of their helpful tips!

----------

